# Question about Droid X & new phone.



## error311 (Oct 14, 2011)

This may sound like an newbie question but I tryed searching around couldn't find anything. My question basically is, I am getting an new phone wednesday. I am running EncounterICS. I am sure when I activate my new phone same number I will have to leave my Droid X on I assume. So it "deactivates" my droid x... Will running Encounter ICS mess this activation up ? Should I SBF now or after I activate the new device ? If I SBF now I am worried that it might mess up the activation of the new device as verizon website shows my new upgrade date. I dont know if this makes any sense or not but any help I would really appreciate it. I hope everybody had an good christmas and sorry to bother.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Someone else will have to answer better than I can most likely, but if I understand things right.. I don't know if you'll have to SBF, hopefully you won't need to. But in the event that it is needed, do it, activate the new phone, then just skip it on the Droid X if you want to continue using new ROMs. I still don't have a full understanding myself about how this activation works with carriers at the moment, being that this is the first smartphone I have owned so far,


----------



## error311 (Oct 14, 2011)

TwinShadow said:


> Someone else will have to answer better than I can most likely, but if I understand things right.. I don't know if you'll have to SBF, hopefully you won't need to. But in the event that it is needed, do it, activate the new phone, then just skip it on the Droid X if you want to continue using new ROMs. I still don't have a full understanding myself about how this activation works with carriers at the moment, being that this is the first smartphone I have owned so far,


Thanks for the reply, yeah Droid X was my first Android so I am not entirely sure how it will work. I am def going back to stock/clearing my SD Card because I am giving the Droid X to my sister. But I dont know if I should SBF right now since the new phone is shipping/verizon is expecting an new activation might mess things up or not :/ I also don't know if my Droid X can be "deactivated" since its on EncounterICS.. Hope all goes well and I can just SBF after I get the new phone setup lol.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

There is no deactivation process. You get the new phone. You will turn off the X and turn on the new phone. If it's a 4G phone it will activate itself at that point. If new phone is just 3G you will turn it on and dial *228 option 1 to activate.

At that point your esn number will change on the account thus clearing the X and making it mp3 player with wifi. What I would do to avoid becoming family tech support for that custom rom would be to copy contents of the X sdcard to your pc and then format the card. Then sbf the phone back to 602 and when it's done and reboots shut it off. This will leave the X clean stock unrooted and ready for the next person to activate.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## error311 (Oct 14, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> There is no deactivation process. You get the new phone. You will turn off the X and turn on the new phone. If it's a 4G phone it will activate itself at that point. If new phone is just 3G you will turn it on and dial *228 option 1 to activate.
> 
> At that point your esn number will change on the account thus clearing the X and making it mp3 player with wifi. What I would do to avoid becoming family tech support for that custom rom would be to copy contents of the X sdcard to your pc and then format the card. Then sbf the phone back to 602 and when it's done and reboots shut it off. This will leave the X clean stock unrooted and ready for the next person to activate.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Thanks alot, I am grabbing the Galaxy Nexus. So I SBF'd now and grabbed the content off the SD card and formatted it like you said. Appreciate the reply just wasn't too sure how the activation process really worked. I didn't add my gmail account after I sbf'd but did activate. So I guess will either SBF again or just format to factory after I activate the Galaxy nexus. Thanks again man ! Sorry too lol


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

error311 said:


> Thanks alot, I am grabbing the Galaxy Nexus. So I SBF'd now and grabbed the content off the SD card and formatted it like you said. Appreciate the reply just wasn't too sure how the activation process really worked. I didn't add my gmail account after I sbf'd but did activate. So I guess will either SBF again or just format to factory after I activate the Galaxy nexus. Thanks again man ! Sorry too lol


No need. When you get the Nexus you will insert the sim chip and turn it on. It will activate itself and your x will deactivate. No need to sbf again. Once the Nexus is active on your account you can then go to verizon online via pc and under your sisters phone click activate/change device button, enter the X's esn number and change the phone for her. Then she just has to *228 opt 1 and it's activated.

Remember no *228 on the Nexus ever. Sim card does it for you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------

